
Show HN: Explore Random Web Servers - drankula3
https://randomsite.lhackworth.com
======
bharrison
Unsettling stuff for a Saturday morning; In two attempts I was connected to
the login pages of two types of systems I use and administer regularly.

I'm aware that this is indicative of bad security practices and not some
vulnerability in those systems, but that didn't make it any more comfortable
to see their familiar UI elements exposed in all their nakedness.

~~~
octosphere
> exposed in all their nakedness

In fairness, some of the better designed servers redirect to a domain. For
example, one of the IPs I stumbled redirected to this weird portal (where the
links point to the parent domain)

[https://www.cjb.net](https://www.cjb.net)

------
eps
That's like StumbleUpon for 404, 403 and 500 pages :)

------
wataruspeedo
Looks like most of the internet is broken.

------
tyingq
Neat idea, but I get mostly certificate errors, bare Apache errors, timeouts,
basic auth prompts, etc. Some kind of filter might make it more interesting.

~~~
drankula3
I agree completely that further filtering would improve the site a lot. That
kind of filtering would require a lot more than a basic port scanner. I'll
probably do it someday.

It's also really fun to find web servers on nonstandard ports, but I worry
about the site then being abused to find compromised servers.

------
xyzal
Found some home routers with default credentials. Will people never learn?

------
tannerwj
I've got Google.com twice. I wonder how many IPs would redirect me there.

------
nickthemagicman
I wish they would add a 400 checker.

~~~
drankula3
I'll start working on one now. edit: Done. It'll take a while, but soon the
database will be pruned. It will remove 404s and sites that don't respond in
0.25 seconds. edit2: It will remove status 500 as well. Let me know if there
are any other broad groups that should be pruned. edit3: pruning 400 now too

~~~
tyingq
Pruning the default cloudflare message about not using a direct IP might be
helpful.

Like this one: [http://104.18.4.92](http://104.18.4.92)

~~~
drankula3
Thanks, it is now pruning error 1003 too. Let me know if there is anything
else.

~~~
rovr138
Any help needed?

~~~
drankula3
Nah, the major parts are automated at this point. Thanks though! Just let me
know how it can improve.

